# Please, educate your new 5.0 riders about ratings



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Please, educate your new 5.0 riders about driver's rating
I usually tell them that we all are 5 star drivers because those with 4.5 average are fired by uber. 

It would be nice if someone on this forum came up with a short but clear script we all could use to educate them. 

And when they pass this "training" they need to get their score adjusted to 4.9 so we wouldn't waste the time to read it to them again.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Hmm I would just do your best and try and get 5 stars from them in the first place. 

I wouldn't give a new rider a 4 if they were a 5 star rider, just because they are new. Their rating will then go down to 4.5 which I don't think is fair.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Hmm I would just do your best and try and get 5 stars from them in the first place.
> 
> I wouldn't give a new rider a 4 if they were a 5 star rider, just because they are new. Their rating will then go down to 4.5 which I don't think is fair.


I think his comment, "adjusted to 4.9", was mostly in jest. His point is right on though. I'm sure some new riders think 4 stars is a good rating. I have thought about putting a small sign up with a small arrow pointing to the 5th star "Good Rating". Then brackets around the other four stars with "Very bad ratings" underneath. Who knows though, people are finicky, it's likely to piss someone off...


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> I wouldn't give a new rider a 4 if they were a 5 star rider, just because they are new. Their rating will then go down to 4.5 which I don't think is fair.


Wouldn't it go down to 4.0, or is the initial 5.0 averaged into the rest of the ratings (so someone who gets 1s for his first three rides ends up a 2)?


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

As drivers, we begin with a 5.0, so I thought it would be the same as the passengers, otherwise a new rider would have no rating or a 0 rating.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

problem is some clients see 5 starts as a 9 - 10 point rating = *Exceptional*, *Exceeds expectations,*

*so some clients will never give 5 stars*


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Though if clients see your rating in the high 4's (ie 4.7, 4.8, 4.9) then they can see other clients give you 5 stars and its possible they are likely to do the same, and could see giving 5 stars is normal.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Groveling for ratings by pretending to "inform" riders won't help. 

If you provide as good or better service then the majority of drivers then statistically your ratings will be as good or better then the majority of drivers. Stressing over a 4.7 is silly. Just do what you do and you will be fine. This is how business works today and you are bound to have haters reviewing you regardless of how the system is structured.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

But Farlance out CSR said we're in jeopardy if we go below 4.75. **** that.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I tell new riders the way ratings works is not like yelp or a restaurant. 5.0 means it was a good ride without a significant problem. 4.0 or below means there was something wrong and that drivers will no longer be able to drive unless they have a 4.x rating (fill in the x). Then I give some examples, like the car was dirty, driver was rude or unsafe. The worse the problem, the lower from 4 it should go down to indicate the seriousness. I also go over the basic operation of the app, and any questions they have about it. So its not all just a ratings pitch but it blends in. I ask them first if they want to go over this. It usually takes just a minute or two.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> But Farlance out CSR said we're in jeopardy if we go below 4.75. **** that.


<===== In Jeopardy, I guess. Although, I have not gotten a warning email. I don't know if the fact that I work a lot of Fri/Sat nights is a factor or not.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> <===== In Jeopardy, I guess. Although, I have not gotten a warning email. I don't know if the fact that I work a lot of Fri/Sat nights is a factor or not.


4.75 was a lot higher than I thought or have heard. That's pretty steep, especially if your taking late night hours. I have seen that there seems to be a separate surge rating. But I haven't seen if there's a late night compensator.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

While explaining the star system I will add that I have heard through the grape vine that some riders have had a hard time getting a driver due to their own low rating. I may add that some riders, young,drunk,entitled, may think its funny to give low score. ( happend to me other day) I let them know that if they do that to please email Uber about the problem other wise they are playing with that drivers lively hood while "just joking".


----------



## pepelemoko (Jul 15, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> problem is some clients see 5 starts as a 9 - 10 point rating = *Exceptional*, *Exceeds expectations,*
> 
> *so some clients will never give 5 stars*


So true. Has a lot to due with their personalities too. Uber should lower the expected driver rating to be below 4 before being deactivated. Also the rider should be required to select from a list of reason(s) for any rating lower than 5. That way Uber can distinguish between driver issues and app or navigation or cost issues. As it is, the driver takes all the heat for things that are out of his/her control. Sucks for now.


----------



## dimoko (Aug 5, 2014)

i have done one night of trips and i sit at a 4.5. it seems that i got one 5 and one 4 out of the 8 rides i did that night. i'm worried, and i was told essentially that they dont care for awhile, until you have about 40 trips...

but still, to me, i wouldnt normally give a 5 unless it was truely wonderful and exceeds expectations (unless i knew the system) to me a 4 would be "everything was fine" and anything less was a problem...

it isnt up to us to educate riders, but i think Uber should do some of that


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

dimoko said:


> i have done one night of trips and i sit at a 4.5. it seems that i got one 5 and one 4 out of the 8 rides i did that night. i'm worried, and i was told essentially that they dont care for awhile, until you have about 40 trips...
> 
> but still, to me, i wouldnt normally give a 5 unless it was truely wonderful and exceeds expectations (unless i knew the system) to me a 4 would be "everything was fine" and anything less was a problem...
> 
> it isnt up to us to educate riders, but i think Uber should do some of that


Perhaps, but they don't. So we need to educate them. I've been doing this quite a bit with new riders. Explain other parts of the rider app and the process to them as well not just ratings. Try to make it natural and helpful...did you have any problems when using the service so far, I can take a minute to go over it, etc... When you get to ratings use the same matter of fact that on the system 5 means you were satisfied with the driver. 4 and below means there was some type of problem like the persons car was kind of dirty, etc. 3 and below means it was so bad you don't want to ride with them again. You can also type in a comment as to what went wrong. The lower the number below 5 indicates the seriousness of the problem. Like I said, explain other things. Don't dwell on ratings or ask for a particular rating. Maybe they have some questions too. Know how the user app works too. They will just think you have been well trained if it comes off right.


----------



## mara (Aug 6, 2014)

Some riders even dont know that drivers use their own cars and gas. Lol.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

And they don't realise it costs a bomb to maintain and keep it running as they don't know the mileage you rack up.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> And they don't realise it costs a bomb to maintain and keep it running as they don't know the mileage you rack up.


This week-new tires, oil change and front axle pads & rotors. Going to need minor body work/paint soon. There go my profits.


----------



## UXZ (Oct 25, 2014)

I originally started with the idea that I'd never hand out a 5, thinking on the same scale as "Exceptional, Exceeds expectations" of which I'm pretty critical and passionate about. Until I found out that if your rating got too low, you could get deactivated. I thought they were talking about < 3. Nope, 4.something. What if there are riders out there that think the same as I did? I had to alter my way of thinking about my passengers.

They may as well have a simple [yes - no] system since there's only 2 numbers of 5 that are important. Maybe a rating buffer of some kind? In addition, I've had plenty of good passengers, that didn't rate at all. In addition, I haven't done a lot of rides, so my rating over time isn't that great comparatively.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I tell new passengers that we rate the passengers and that their ratings determine how likely a driver is to select them (accept their ping) in the future when they request a ride. Also, similar to drivers any rating less than a 4.5 will cause some drivers to pass on accepting their fair request. The difference is that in the case of the drivers we usually get fired for an average rating of less than a 4.6. Then I ask them how many stars they want me to rate them. When they say 5 (which almost ALL do) ....I say "no problem...it'll be my pleasure to give you your FIRST 5 star rating! Congratulations!" They usually laugh and that's the end of it. Hopefully that little educational speech is enough to educate them and endear them enough to me that they return the favor without me asking.

I do almost the same thing with experienced riders that have less than a 5.0 rating. Except I start the conversation off with "did you have a problem with a previous driver? I noticed that at least one driver has rated you less than a 5". And then wait for the conversation to begin and once again explain how important 5 star ratings are to BOTH the drivers and passengers. Also a great time to explain how SOME drivers deduct stars for not tipping...another conversational starter. I always assure them that I will be giving them a 5 and that I appreciate their business.

BTW - What I actually rate passengers has little to nothing to do with the above dialogue. They earn their rating.....just as I do.


----------



## Betty Boop (Nov 13, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Though if clients see your rating in the high 4's (ie 4.7, 4.8, 4.9) then they can see other clients give you 5 stars and its possible they are likely to do the same, and could see giving 5 stars is normal.


Good point


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't usually talk about ratings with my pax. Unless they are first timer and have questions about how it works.
Then I use the explanation:
"You always want to give the driver 5 Stars if everything was ok and you have no complaints. if you give him less than 5 it's only the separation of how disappointed you have been. Usually the driver will also give you a fair 5stars unless you let him wait for 15minuttes or acting disrespectful.
Then I give a few examples what that means and mention again that I other than that always like to give 5stars.

To all the other pax I act as I don't care about ratings at all and that we can ask for a manual rating review if we believe that rating was not fair.
I don't give them the impression that I have to depend on their mercy.. 
I believe it helps. however my Rating is fine.

But the most important thing is that I do not squeeze 5 in my car or drive thru fastfood lines, I really don't care about my ratings any longer.
In case it ever would come to the risk of deactivation I would write Uber an email if I should have driven 5 persons, or if I should have made that requested illegal U-Turn on Hollywood BL just to hopefully receive a 5 star rating.

THe better the people "they" put in my car, the better my ratings will be. If they only make me drive the crap of mankind, well how can I keep my 5stars ?
If Uber doesn't see the reality it's not my fault.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

> I tell new passengers that we rate the passengers and that their ratings determine how likely a driver is to select them (accept their ping) in the future when they request a ride. Also, similar to drivers any rating less than a 4.5 will cause some drivers to pass on accepting their fair request. The difference is that in the case of the drivers we usually get fired for an average rating of less than a 4.6. Then I ask them how many stars they want me to rate them. When they say 5 (which almost ALL do) ....I say "no problem...it'll be my pleasure to give you your FIRST 5 star rating! Congratulations!" They usually laugh and that's the end of it. Hopefully that little educational speech is enough to educate them and endear them enough to me that they return the favor without me asking.
> 
> I do almost the same thing with experienced riders that have less than a 5.0 rating. Except I start the conversation off with "did you have a problem with a previous driver? I noticed that at least one driver has rated you less than a 5". And then wait for the conversation to begin and once again explain how important 5 star ratings are to BOTH the drivers and passengers. Also a great time to explain how SOME drivers deduct stars for not tipping...another conversational starter. I always assure them that I will be giving them a 5 and that I appreciate their business.


Slick.


----------



## ValleyKip (Nov 11, 2014)

Never discuss ratings or tips unless the pax initiates the discussion. Then simply recite your prepared scripts.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

A lot of PAX always volunteer that this I the first time using Uber or UberX. I just ask if they have any questions about the service and the ratings usually comes up in the conversation somewhere. Not forced or pushed on.

Talk about how great the rating system is as it keeps good drivers going and bad drivers off the road, something you don't get with a Taxi. I mention that the riders are also rated as well (Most were surprised this was going on). And that it's great for us from a safety prospective. And that we have thresholds both as drivers and passengers to stay with the service.

I usually tell them we got to be higher than 4.5 or we are deactivated. So we need to maintain 5 stars for most of our trips and how 1's should be used when you feel that driver should not be driving. I also mention that they as PAX need to stay higher than 3.5. (I know this is BS but I try and make them feel like they get the upper hand.)

I tell them to use the comment sections after a rating to tell your driver and Uber how you really feel. We love the feedback and it's anonymous as it does not link it back to the ride. 

I finish the ride if this conversation has happened by telling the passenger that they were a great passenger and it was a pleasure to meet them. And that they deserve the 5 star rating.

At that point the client will for the most part return the favor on their own with 5*. I never even had to ask or be worried.

Hope that this helps for some on a way to get ratings into the equation without like my last driver I had ask me to give him 5 stars. He was already an amazing driver and had all the extras. (He was new only 2 weeks). Back seat was a bit dirty but he would have got 5 stars without making the ride feel cheep at the end.

Just do what you would do and trust me...most logical people will see it. For the others they will weed themselves out in the end.


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

How about a card with the starts and small description next to them.Stick it on the head rest of the back seat.shrugs?


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

UXZ said:


> I originally started with the idea that I'd never hand out a 5, thinking on the same scale as "Exceptional, Exceeds expectations" of which I'm pretty critical and passionate about. Until I found out that if your rating got too low, you could get deactivated. I thought they were talking about < 3. Nope, 4.something. What if there are riders out there that think the same as I did? I had to alter my way of thinking about my passengers.
> 
> They may as well have a simple [yes - no] system since there's only 2 numbers of 5 that are important. Maybe a rating buffer of some kind? In addition, I've had plenty of good passengers, that didn't rate at all. In addition, I haven't done a lot of rides, so my rating over time isn't that great comparatively.


I totally agree. A Thumbs up and a thumbs down would be better than the 1-5. Having that scale really does imply that a 4 is a great rating.


----------

